# A cheap portable (baby photos) studio with backdrops



## NateS (Oct 30, 2009)

I just thought I would share my very cheap use of making a studio with backdrops for baby portraits.

It's very simple....go buy a queen or king size sheet (cheapest one at walmart).  I got black and white for the traditional looks and they were about $12/each.

For the setup, it's very simple, you drape the sheet over a couch and over the floor.  The baby will go on the floor portion of the sheet and you can put throw pillows under the sheet to help prop the baby up (or use props).

I'm sure I'm not the only one that uses this method and am not claiming to be the creator of this idea....just trying to give the idea to any newcomers looking for a cheap "studio" setup.  I use this setup with my single SB-600 and a 33" white shoot through umbrella.

You will be able to see some texture in the fabric/sheet, but that is very easily corrected in photoshop.  I'd say I add about 1 minute per photo fixing the backdrop to have less texture and be darker (or lighter for white) which isn't bad for a 12 backdrop.

Here's some examples (which most of you have surely seen from me before).

Black


















White












I personally find the black a lot easier to work with for some reason and use it the most....but get out there and spend the $12 on a sheet and start practicing.

**Side Note** I am in no way trying to float my own boat and realize that I'm a mediocore portrait photographer at best.  I just want to try and encourage some people to try new ideas and new techniques for a very low cost.


----------



## Bjmphotography (Feb 9, 2012)

Thankyou so much for this suggestion, ive just started out and cant afford the expensive gear so this will make a brilliant substitute! Thankyou


----------

